# THE BALL (needs Java3D)



## Developer_X (18. Jul 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mal ein kleines Spiel programmiert, nichts besonderes,
sorgt aber vielleicht für einen kleinen gewissen nervenkitzel, es geht darum einen Ball auf die anderen Bälle draufzusteuern, für was es Punkte gibt,
falls man dann genug Punkte hat, muss man das Programm neu starten und kommt ins nächste Level, 
wenn nicht, muss man das programm neu starten und muss das Level wiederholen

das gemeine aber auch zeitaufwendige an diesem Spiel ist ja die Tatsache, dass man das spiel nach jedem level immer wieder von vorne starten muss.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch
danke für eure Aufmerksamket
 =)[{/:\}](=

PS: Möge der Darwinismus mit euch sein :shock:

________________________________________________________________________
MeinSpiel ist 29,5 MB groß, wenn ihr es bekommen wollt, bitte mailt mich an oder sendet mir PMs


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jul 2009)

29,5MB???
Wie hast du das denn jetzt schon wieder hingekriegt? 0.o


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jul 2009)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:


> 29,5MB???
> Wie hast du das denn jetzt schon wieder hingekriegt? 0.o



30MB? Na, da spiel' ich doch lieber ein bißchen .kkrieger  (Schon gut, das ist nichts woran sich ein normaler (Java  ) Programmierer messen sollte) (Aber ... das mit der Notwendigkeit neu zu starten ist doch bestimmt kein von vornherein eingeplantes Feature, oder?)


----------



## Developer_X (19. Jul 2009)

eigentlich ist es schon geplant,
wenn ich früher viel drucken musste war mir oft langweilig, da dachte ich mir, ich schreib ein Spiel, das halt zeitaufwendig beim spielen ist, versteht ihr?

Also wers mal testen möchte, einfach ne PM (PrivateMessage) schicken.


----------



## frapo (19. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ...war mir oft langweilig...



In Zeiten der Langeweile kann man schön in einem Java-Buch lesen 

Aber sag mal nun wirklich.. wie kommst du auf 30MB? Sind die Grafiken so aufwendig? Gibt es 3D-Animationen?


----------



## Developer_X (19. Jul 2009)

Verzeichnis:
applause.aiff             35,1 KB
Background2.jpg        49,7 KB  
Loop.wav                 590  KB
Pacman.jpg              186  KB
PacmanWall.jpg         1,47 KB
Pacwoman.jpg           121 KB
Space.jpg                 327 KB
TheBall.bat               35 B
TheBall.jar                14,9 MB
X.wav                      238 KB
zap.wav                   2,31KB

_____________________________________
29,8 MB (31.285.429 Bytes)


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jul 2009)

Und wie kommt eine knapp 15MB große JAR-Datei zusammen?


----------



## andre111 (19. Jul 2009)

Vermutlich per Eclipse alle möglichen (gar nicht benötigten) Libraries hinzugefügt und in die Jar gepackt ???:L:autsch:


----------



## Developer_X (19. Jul 2009)

ich hab keine librarys außer den standardmäßigen verwendet


----------



## frapo (19. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ich hab keine librarys außer den standardmäßigen verwendet



Guck doch mal in die betreffende jar-Datei rein.. dann siehst du doch was da konkret drin ist.


----------



## diggaa1984 (19. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Verzeichnis:
> applause.aiff             35,1 KB
> Background2.jpg        49,7 KB
> Loop.wav                 590  KB
> ...



wie bitte kommt man da auf 29MB? .. oder lässt meine kopfrechnung grad arg nach?


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

hört mal, ganz einfach:
Wenn ich mit meiner Maus in WindowsVista auf den ZIP ordner fahre steht da Größe: 29,5MB
ich weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## Vayu (20. Jul 2009)

umbenennen in .zip -> doppelklick auf dein zip file -> reingucken -> antworten


----------



## Noctarius (20. Jul 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> umbenennen in .zip -> doppelklick auf dein zip file -> reingucken -> antworten



Das ihr da echt weiter diskutiert... mittlerweile solltet Ihr doch wissen, es bringt nichts.


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

ok, .zip
inhalt:

applause.aiff 26 KB
Background2.jpg 50 KB
Loop.wav 445 KB
Pacman.jpg 1 KB
PacmanWall.jpg 185 KB
Pacwoman.jpg 120 KB
Space.jpg 321 KB
Space.wav 13.961 KB
TheBall.bat 1 KB
TheBall.jar 15.326 KB
X.wav 118 KB
zap.wav 2KB


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

schaut doch hier:
wenn ihrs mir nciht glaubt


----------



## Beni (20. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Space.wav 13.961 KB
> TheBall.jar 15.326 KB


Das gibt doch gerade etwa 30 MB. Und jetzt ist die Vermutung nahe, dass TheBall.jar die Datei Space.wav noch ein zweites mal enthält.

Öffne die TheBall.jar doch mal mit einem zip-Programm (jar und zip sind dasselbe Format), falls du da nochmal ein Space.wav findest lief etwas falsch.


----------



## diggaa1984 (20. Jul 2009)

aso ja dann passts natürlich aber nur mit der liste oben war eben was nich in ordnung ... man muss der ursache doch auf den grund gehen DevX ... war ja nichts gegen dich


----------



## Vayu (20. Jul 2009)

nur so als anmerkung. könnte man den sound nicht auch als mp3 einbinden? das würde einiges an platz sparen.


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

so ich habs geändert, nur noch 14,9MB groß, 
die jar
ist genau 
100KB groß.
Also trotzdem noch zu groß für meinen Webspace und zum hochladen hier im forum,
mal sehen wie ichs machen werde


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

ich könnte alle dateien einzeln komprimieren und euch senden,
je einzeln eine Antwort schreiben, und da die datei hochladen
ich weiß nicht, wie soll ich es machen, wie würdet ihr es machen?


----------



## Noctarius (20. Jul 2009)

Nimm doch Rapidshare oder sowas


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectDocumentList?folderID=11584
hier da ist "TheBall" endlich hab ichs geschafft es upzuloaden,
viel Spaß, 
MFG DX


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (20. Jul 2009)

Geil, 15 mb für ein 1:30 min sound ausschnitt  :autsch:


----------



## Noctarius (20. Jul 2009)

Ja ist doch bei WAV normal. Im Schnitt 11MB pro Minute, MP3 hat eine durchschnittliche Komprimierung von 11:1.


----------



## astro (20. Jul 2009)

> C:\...\Dev_x>java -jar TheBall.jar
> Welcome
> Laden <1>
> Erstellen <2>
> ...


Da hast Du wohl ne Lib vergessen...


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

nee ich hatte gedacht ihr habt eure variablen gesetzt, wenn ihr sie nicht gesetzt habt, auch für Java3D, dann müsst ihr das noch einbauen,
entschuldigung, aber ich vermutete der größte teil hat sie schon gesetzt
außerdem, wie sollte ich den path setzten, wo jeder andere namen für die Ordner hat, indenen die Librarys drin sind?

!!!wichtig du brauchst Java3D!!!


----------



## astro (20. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> nee ich hatte gedacht ihr habt eure variablen gesetzt, wenn ihr sie nicht gesetzt habt, auch für Java3D, dann müsst ihr das noch einbauen,
> entschuldigung, aber ich vermutete der größte teil hat sie schon gesetzt
> außerdem, wie sollte ich den path setzten, wo jeder andere namen für die Ordner hat, indenen die Librarys drin sind?
> 
> !!!wichtig du brauchst Java3D!!!


Wie wärs, wenn du dein Programm einfach so auslieferst, dass alle benötigten Libs dabei sind? So wie Du es jetzt machst, wirst du relativ wenig Feedback bekommen


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

dann wäre das ganz zu groß um es in meinem webspace abzuspeichern,

hol dir doch einfach Java3D,
Java SE Desktop Technologies - Java 3D API


----------



## astro (20. Jul 2009)

Du packst eine 15 MB-wave-Datei in Dein Programm, das bei mir nicht ausführbar ist, weil Du 3 JARs mit zusammen knapp 5 MB nicht eingebunden hast? Und die Begründung ist dann fehlender Webspace?

Wenn Du Feedback zu Deinen Projekten haben möchtest, dann liefere sie wenigstens so aus, dass man auch "mal schnell" nen Blick drauf werfen kann!

Und wenn Du dann auch noch Java3D verlinkst, würd ich evtl. auf die Binaries linken und nicht auf die API!


----------



## Jango (20. Jul 2009)

astro hat gesagt.:


> Du packst eine 15 MB-wave-Datei in Dein Programm, das bei mir nicht ausführbar ist, weil Du 3 JARs mit zusammen knapp 5 MB nicht eingebunden hast? *Und die Begründung ist dann fehlender Webspace?*



Nein. Die Begründung kennen wir besser als er - kein Hirn vorhanden...

@ DevX: Wenn du so komische Programme hier vorstellst (wars wieder mal ein copy/paste?) und kein freehoster sowas akzepiert - warum beschaffst du dir dann nicht eigenen Webspace, oder gar einen Server? Dann kannst du in deine .jar auch noch den 100-jährigen Kalender und Nostradamus' Prophezeiungen einbauen. :autsch:
Letzterer hätte dir sicher eine schwere Zeit vorausgesagt... :rtfm:


----------



## Developer_X (20. Jul 2009)

es war kein copy n paste


----------



## Beni (21. Jul 2009)

Auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache:

@Jango, astro, ModelbahnerTT und andere
Mag sein, dass Developer_X ab und zu schlechte Recherchen betreibt, bevor er hier schreibt.  Das ist dennoch keinen Grund Beleidigungen zu verteilen.  Niemand zwingt euch hier mitzulesen oder zu antworten, wenn es euch nicht gefällt dann schreibt halt nichts.

@Developer_X
Dass du mit deinen Schnell-Antworten, die nicht immer durchdacht sind, manchem hier auf die Nerven gehst, sollte dir unterdessen klar sein... beachte das Schild.


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Jul 2009)

Gibt es das ganze auch als Webstart Version?


----------



## Developer_X (22. Jul 2009)

nee


----------

